# Tamponare la birra



## Kraus

"Tutti i pub inglesi vendono patatine (anche sott'aceto) e arachidi per tamponare la birra".

Quest'espressione ha senso? C'è un sinonimo migliore e più comprensibile?

Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## nikis

Immagino significhi, per "fare una base" nello stomaco dove poi riversare litri di birra. Per non bere a stomaco vuoto in pratica. Lo trovo molto comprensibile come termine!


----------



## Necsus

Be', si potrebbe dire un po' più elegantemente 'per accompagnare la birra', come gli _stuzzichini_ (=tartine, salatini e simili) con l'aperitivo.


----------



## Kraus

Mille grazie a entrambi!


----------



## bubu7

Però ricordiamo sempre che le lingue dispongono di tanti registri e che questi ne rappresentano la vitalità.
In un ristorante o in un bar elegante si offrono stuzzichini per _accompagnare_ la birra; in un pub frequentato da giovani si può benissimo offrire "qualcosa" per _tamponare_ la birra.


----------



## nikis

bubu7 said:


> Però ricordiamo sempre che le lingue dispongono di tanti registri e che questi ne rappresentano la vitalità.
> In un ristorante o in un bar elegante si offrono stuzzichini per _accompagnare_ la birra; in un pub frequentato da giovani si può benissimo offrire "qualcosa" per _tamponare_ la birra.


 

Grazie bubu per l'appoggio...tamponare la birra è anche un modo simpatico seppur non _elegante_ per esprimere il concetto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io direi che tamponare è perfetto: in quel caso il cibo serve per assorbire o tamponare l'eccessiva dose di birra nello stomaco e permetterne l'assimilazione di una maggiore quantità.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ma a me _tamponare _non piace... mi ricorda l'ospedale. 
In realtà 'accompagnare' non mi pare così chic, perché non potrebbe andar bene in un pub?


----------



## Artemide Diana

tamponare = assorbire?


----------



## federicoft

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma a me _tamponare _non piace... mi ricorda l'ospedale.
> In realtà 'accompagnare' non mi pare così chic, perché non potrebbe andar bene in un pub?



Ma utilizzando "accompagnare" si perde totalmente il significato che si vuole dare al termine, ossia consumare cibo per permettere una maggiore assimilazione dell'alcol.

Anche per me è perfetto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Veramente sarebbe per "assimilare" meno, per non ubriacarsi subito e quindi bere di più!


----------



## cityofgod

Kraus said:


> "Tutti i pub inglesi vendono patatine (anche sott'aceto) e arachidi per tamponare la birra".
> 
> Quest'espressione ha senso? C'è un sinonimo migliore e più comprensibile?
> 
> Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto!


 
*Tamponare* nel senso di _*compensare*_ con del cibo solido il liquido che assumiamo può essere meglio tradotto con:

*accompagnare* alla birra le arachidi (già suggerito)
_*affiancare*_ la birra con delle arachidi
_*fare spazio*_ (nello stomaco) alle arachidi, oltre alla birra


----------



## elisatbd

Perche' no? Tamponare significa assorbire.
Perche' non si potrebbe tamponare della birra con delle patatine?

A me piace anche, e' molto efficace l'espressione e rende l'idea della diluizione dell'alcol.

Elisabetta


----------



## cityofgod

elisatbd said:


> Perche' no? Tamponare significa assorbire.
> Perche' non si potrebbe tamponare della birra con delle patatine?
> 
> A me piace anche, e' molto efficace l'espressione e rende l'idea della diluizione dell'alcol.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Anche secondo me può essere aggiunto come uso, lo davo per scontato.
Rende molto bene, anche se la parola tampone mi a pensare ad una sala operatoria .


----------



## sabrinita85

cityofgod said:


> *Tamponare* nel senso di _*compensare*_ con del cibo solido il liquido che assumiamo può essere meglio tradotto con:
> *accompagnare* alla birra le arachidi (già suggerito)
> _*affiancare*_ la birra con delle arachidi
> _*fare spazio*_ (nello stomaco) alle arachidi, oltre alla birra





cityofgod said:


> Anche secondo me può essere aggiunto come uso, lo davo per scontato.
> Rende molto bene, anche se la parola tampone mi a pensare ad una sala operatoria .


Infatti anche a me fa pensare all'ospedale o, come dici, alla sala opratoria.
Mi piacciono molto di più le prime due tue proposte, piuttosto che il 'tamponare' ospedaliero.


----------



## Juri

Vedo tutti troppo concentrati su ospedali e sanguinose faccende!

A me e' capitato al semaforo di *tamponare* l'auto davanti.
Si e' dovuto *tamponare* una falla in una vecchia conduttura dell'acqua.
Occorrera' *tamponare* la crisi con una complessa manovra economica.
In laboratorio hanno *tamponato* l'acidita' della soluzione al valore normale.
Sarebbe da ciospi non tamponare la troppa birra con le patatine.


----------



## infinite sadness

Kraus said:


> "Tutti i pub inglesi vendono patatine (anche sott'aceto) e arachidi per tamponare la birra".
> 
> Quest'espressione ha senso? C'è un sinonimo migliore e più comprensibile?
> 
> Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto!



Attutire gli effetti.


----------



## housecameron

Forse dovresti aprire un thread nel forum italiano-inglese.
Non sono riuscita a trovare l'espressione inglese a cui fai riferimento.


----------



## Juri

Forse puo' interessare , ho trovato per caso un altro uso del *tamponare:*

La produzione della centrale solare di Priolo-Siracusa e' intermittente,la sua variazione e' *tamponata* dall'affiancato impianto a gas dell'ENEA.


----------

